# For Castnet/Mike



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike here are some pics of the lights and rigging. PM wouldn't let me post pictures. Hope this helps. Picture of a 26 inch fish that my son gigged and my grandaughter's 21 on a trip in July.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I just found these. Sorry I haven't seen before now. Very nice set up. I'll need to get a few months under my belt before I step out there like that. Thanks for the pics


----------

